# Impact of Liquid Carbon fertilizer on Vallisneria



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've only noticed a small effect in the past. If anything it helps to keep them under control.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I used it in my tank but nothing would ever happen.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Excel melted my Vals from experience.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

I use glutaraldehyde (same active ingredient as in Excel) daily in a tank with Corkscrew Val. It's never melted and I have had much better growth since I started using it in the tank months ago. I have a couple friends that have jungle val in their tanks and Excel caused thiers to melt.


----------



## Fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok thanks, I'll keep all this in mind. Mine's doing ok at the moment but its only a nano so if they start to melt I may switch them out for another background plant


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Liquid Carbon Ferts*



Fundulopanchax said:


> I just read an article online from TFH saying that liquid carbon fertilizer can have adverse effects on _Vallisneria spp., _but failed to specify them. I have Vallisneria in my nano tank and i also use Flourish Excel, so I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about this. My _Vallisneria spiralis_ have always had a ratio of living to dying leaves of around 5 or 6:1 and the additon of fertilization to my routine hasnt seemed to change that for better or worse yet.


Hello Fun...

Primitive plants like algae, ferns, mosses and certain species of Vallisneria don't tolerate the industrial form of carbon called "Gluteraldehyde". It's used with an "activator" in other chemicals used to sterilize medical instruments. Cidex and Metricide are a couple of examples.

Seachem's Flourish Excel contains a trace of "Glut", about 1.5 percent. This carbon seems to work well with more complex aquatic plants. I've used it. Frankly, it didn't do much for my plants. I found some other liquids I thought were more effective than Flourish Excel, but didn't contain "Glut".

B


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I had Vals melt initially with Excel but, they grew back just fine after that. Vals will adapt if given the chance.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> I found some other liquids I thought were more effective than Flourish Excel, but didn't contain "Glut".
> 
> B


Examples please. I would like to know the alternatives. Thanks.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Most sensitive species will adapt and regrow easily even at 2x suggested dosing.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Liquid Ferts*



atom said:


> Examples please. I would like to know the alternatives. Thanks.


Hello a...

Well, I've found plants are a lot like people. They'll grow best with a variety of food. So, every few months I change the liquid plant food I use. Right now, I like Tetra Flora Pride. It has no phosphates. Water high in phosphates will cause algae problems. Phosphate is an ingredient in most fish and plant foods. If you feed your fish too much, you'll have algae problems. 

Anyway, if you have a bit higher lighting, say in the moderate range, then Yamoto Green is a good liquid. Frankly, I don't think there's a better plant fertilizer, long term, then the kind the fish produce. If you have a heavily stocked tank, just feed your fish a balance of dry and frozen food. This fert combined with the appropriate level of light and you'll have a nicely planted tank in no time.

I've also used an organic, hydroponics (trace element) liquid called "Microblast". My plants do well with it. It's concentrated, so I dilute it quite a bit. I also liked Nutrafin "Gro" way back when I used it. Seems like it was a bit pricey, though.

The key to nice plants is the right level of light and a well stocked tank. I personally avoid the more light demanding plants. They need higher nutrients and that usually means CO2 and that's an extra hoop to jump through. There are more than enough low to moderate light plants to fill a large tank and those will do fine without the "bells and whistles".

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------

